# Bowfishing



## bumaruski (Aug 30, 2004)

Woo Hoo. I just found this forum on 2cool. I love to bowfish. I can't remember for the life of me the brand bow I shoot, but it is a recurve. Both of my shooting partners shoot compounds. One shoots a Barracuda and one shoots a Martin Jaguar. We usually shoot Lake Houston out of my 24 foot bay boat. It is in the shop right now, but we are looking forward to starting back this season. We are starting to see a lot of gar shallow right now. We have tired of shooting at tilapia. Spooky little suckers. Let me know where most of y'all shoot. Always looking for new places.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

all over man, if there's water you'll find carp and usually gar too.
Just make sure it's legal first.


----------



## bumaruski (Aug 30, 2004)

I have ordered supplies from your company. I am glad that you are on here. Now I have someone that can answer any questions that I come up with.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Lake Houston wont let me put my fan boat in there....no air powered boats. We normally hit Lake Conroe, Lake Livingston, and Trinity river. Anahuac is a lot of fun with an airboat and Somerville is getting better.

Tilapia can be spooky but catch them in the spawn and you can have your way with them and fill the freezer!


----------



## skooter (Jun 5, 2006)

Where do you shoot on Lake Houston? Are there Tilapia there? I'm just getting into it, and would love to fish LH as I live in Atascocita. Any info is greatly appreciated.

skooter


----------



## bumaruski (Aug 30, 2004)

You can shoot the river or the bayou. Water clarity makes a huge difference. Don't go after a rain. And yes, Lake Houston has plenty of tilapia.


----------

